# The 'Widowmaker' RH Lever Starship



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Finally i made it!
After i have seen derandys lever starship (on the other forum) it was pretty clear to me that i want one! After i've tried Lars' one on the meeting at Bemahoneys place it was clear i make one for sure!
i always wanted a wingshooter RH starship, but due to the german laws... so i asked him, if he would spare one of his forks only and he was so kind and send me one of his for a few bucks! They perform just awesome, so i've drawn the plans and give it a go!
So here we go: The Leverjack or in this case the widowmaker! To be honest, i havent sanded this one high, just gave it a hardwaxoil finish!
the fusion of both worlds has created a really hard hitting slingshot, i loooove it to finally have the pleasure to shoot a starship 
So this slingshot is dedicated to derandy for his awesome (!!!) Lever idea and wingshooter for the rotating head fork!
(Man what would i give for dymond wood )
I really hope you like my plywood one here and please don't mind the name: it wont create any widows, the dark tower saga from stephen king gave me the idea for this slingshot name! 
It shoots pretty well!! Thanks for watching!
Long days and pleasant nights


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats pretty cool. How does the wrist brace work? Seems like the back would flip down and the front up.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i like it well done,very nice looking shooter


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice! Starships hit so HARD!!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

thank you guys

the cord is kept under tension while drawing which brings the back of the ship up and presses the fork down into the right angle!

after the bands are fully drawn everything is alligned and you can shoot just like a normal wrist braced starship!

here you can see derandys starship in action:


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

I would have never thought of that.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh ja, cool....

Etwas unhandlich, aber mit dem "Spannen" das hat was, auch wenn es etwas fummeliger ist....

Und wann kommt ein clip von dir? Eventuell, wie genau man damit schleudern kann?

Oder schaffst du es mit der, endlich deine 200gr Bleikugeln zu verschleudern? Müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Wieso unhandlich? Okay unhandlicher als eine kleine Zwille!
Der griff ist meiner hand angepasst und es ist für meine Präferenzen designed! Das nachladen ist wirklich etwas fummelig aber ich hatte schnell den "Dreh" raus! Probier sie am besten mal selbst! 
Wegen dem Clip muss ich mal schauen, vllt noch heute Abend! Die Bleikugel könnte ich wohl nach einem Workout oder 2 (höhö) schießen aber dafür müsste ich erstmal eine Catchbox bauen 
Danke dir

Thanks Guys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a gem, Jack! Well done, man...

...the one in the video yields such a satisfying impact...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cooooool !

;-)


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys 

@Tentacle Toast: Yes you´re right, I´m totally in ove with Starships


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jack739 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> @Tentacle Toast: Yes you´re right, I´m totally in ove with Starships


I've only got one, but that is soon to change...
...plus, it's only a matter of time before someone here picks up that design & runs with it, & when they do... 

Just watching that vid again...that thwack is even more joyous than ours


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

das meinte ich ja mit "Unhandlich"..... gut, besser gesagt, nicht gerade Hosentaschentauglich .... um sie da drinn zu verstecken!!!

Bin auf den Clip gespannt .... ich werde heute abend ins Kino gehen, und mal sehen, wie die Schlacht im Hobbit Teil ausgeht.....

Sehe dann mal nach, ob du einen Clip eingestellt hasst...


----------

